# Replica guns --Legal in Ireland?



## rayn (17 Jul 2012)

Are replica handguns that can only fire blanks legal in Ireland?
I understand that you can buy them in UK and online.
The Firearms Act and Regulations are difficult to understand.


----------



## peteb (17 Jul 2012)

suggest going on to boards.ie and into the shooting forum would probably get you more responses.


----------



## Time (17 Jul 2012)

No. Replicas are not legal unless licenced by the Gardaí. 

You can buy and own lots of things in the UK but here the firearms acts are very clear.


----------



## Sunny (18 Jul 2012)

Time said:


> No. Replicas are not legal unless licenced by the Gardaí.
> 
> You can buy and own lots of things in the UK but here the firearms acts are very clear.


 
Not completely true. Airsoft guns are perfectly legal in Ireland and don't require a license. They are classed as real imitation firearms though and cannot be carried in public unless stored in a case.


----------



## Purple (18 Jul 2012)

Sunny said:


> Not completely true. Airsoft guns are perfectly legal in Ireland and don't require a license. They are classed as real imitation firearms though and cannot be carried in public unless stored in a case.



That's interesting. My son is into airsoft and the guns could definitely blind someone if they were hit in the eye. That said I was in the shop in Blanchardstown and the guy in charge refused to sell a gun to a woman because she said she allowed her son to shoot it in the house. I was impressed by his attitude. He didn't just refuse to sell her the gun; he told her she was putting her children in danger due to her irresponsible parenting.


----------

